# Can rats & mice eat uncooked / cooked rice?



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

As above my breeder rats have a mixture of food at the moment dog food veg guinea pig feed dried pasta etc and was wondering could they eat uncooked or cooked rice aswell? reason i ask is a have a bag of rice in the house that im not going to use so thought they could have it instead of chucking it out?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve given mine cooked in the past.


----------

